

20 Hours of Tent.is - sgwil
https://tent.is/blog/20-hours-of-tent-is

======
melvinmt
> Putting a @ before a URL tends to look like an email address, which could be
> very confusing, so we decided on ^

Well, ^<https://tent.tent.is> looks like an URL which is also confusing. What
if I want to mention an URL to somebody?

I'm sorry, but this looks horrible. At least remove the https so it doesn't
look like a URL: ^tent.tent.is

~~~
alphang
If [1]mentions can be in the metadata, I wonder if mentions within the status
itself can look like a footnote reference? That way you don't have to display
the full URL in the message.

[1] ^<https://example.tent.is>

~~~
zoowar
Good idea. Meta-data in general might not play well with others.

------
danieldk
I think that they could have a far higher conversion rate at a better price.
I'd immediately switch to a paid plan if the service was $2 to $4 per month,
even if it is beta and has a small number of users, just to try it out. $12 is
far to high to 'impulse subscribe', and most paying users will probably not
use a lot of disk space or bandwidth.

------
adambratt
I'm looking forward to see what wins out in the social protocol space:

\- Open and Decentralized (Tent)

\- Open and Centralized (App.net)

\- Closed and Centralized (Facebook)

~~~
zoowar
OStatus is open and decentralized, and has a vibrant community.

~~~
adambratt
I almost feel like for any of these to truly win (besides FB) they have to be
somehow integrated into the browsers.

~~~
drumdance
Seems like a great opportunity for Google or Microsoft.

~~~
graue
It'd make even more sense for Mozilla, given they're a nonprofit with
promoting openness and innovation on the internet as their official purpose.

But yeah, Google support, although it would compete with Google+, might not be
as far-fetched as it seems. Google Talk and Facebook Chat both use the open,
distributed XMPP protocol. In the same way, it would be great to see
commercial services that get mass use built over Tent.

------
obilgic
This is what google needs to adopt. Platform does not need to be closed to be
successfull. See how gmail is doing on open platform 'email'

~~~
ximo
I was thinking the same thing when I logged into Google Plus earlier (for the
first time in months). I could see it using Tent under the hood, and still be
successful because of the added features.

------
webwanderings
\- I'd provide a default avatar for new users. \- Bookmarklet before the
browser extension. \- Ability to cross-post messages to Twitter but only on
demand.

In any case, don't forget to remind me sooner rather than later that I signed
up with you and I should come back.

------
alanh
Really glad they dropped the protocol from user IDs!

Looking forward to being ^alanhogan.com or ^ajh.us one day :)

------
hna0002
Tent.is looks great! And really impressed with Tent protocol (Didnt know about
it before)

------
nohat
I'm still having trouble signing up. I put in the information and click
'launch tent' and nothing happens. I assumed yesterday that the problem was
overwhelming demand, but ~2500 users over 20 hr shouldn't overload the site.

~~~
danielsiders
Hi-- What browser and OS are you using? Autocomplete seems to be causing
trouble for some people.

~~~
nohat
Firefox 15.0, Fedora 17. I am using Lastpass for passwords so that may
function similarly to autocomplete. I'll try typing in directly.

~~~
spindritf
Do you use addons like noscript or refcontrol maybe?

~~~
nohat
That was it, I needed to allow more than just the top page.

------
themanr
Do you have a password reset? I've forgot mine for richard.tent.is

~~~
Titanous
Not yet, send an email to contact@tent.is, and we'll get you sorted out.

------
riffic
putting mentions in the metadata is brilliant.

